# Video of 76 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 210kg WDFPF World Record



## felix42 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is a video of my 76 years old training partner Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 210kg Breaking the WDFPF World Record for his class at the IDFPA Single Lift Irish Championships in Cork on the 21st of Feb 2015.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJJT4fVHvgc


----------

